# B14 sentra and 200sx springs the same?



## SilverBulletG20 (Aug 9, 2003)

*B14 sentra and 200sx springs the same?*

Hey my girlfriend has a 95 nissan sentra and has the eibach sportline springs on her car. She is getting rid of her car pretty soon and neeeds the factory ones back on there, but the place she got them installed at threw her stock ones away. So I see alot of people on the forum parting out 200sx's and was curious if the have the same springs and if I could just get a set from some one on here from a 200sx will it fit?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, the 200sx and the sentra use the same suspension setup(same chassis)


----------

